# Warmest year on record



## DodgeRam1996 (Oct 8, 2006)

That's what my local news reported, I'm not sure if they meant locally or nationally.


----------



## aperfcrcle (Feb 9, 2010)

defiantly the driest for the northeast... never seen anything like it... i wish it would just downpour for a day straight already!


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Must be local....I heard 4th warmest year on record from the local news here.


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

QUOTE=aperfcrcle;1071819]defiantly the driest for the northeast... never seen anything like it... i wish it would just downpour for a day straight already![/QUOTE]

[h1] THAT WOULD BE AWSOME :salute: [/h1]​


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

what snocrete said


----------



## eicivic (Oct 30, 2009)

Yep, It was extremely warm and fairly dry here. Until the last week or so and we had 5-6" in one night and the next day a couple more inches. Then we have been getting some good rain so far this week. Temps have dropped, humidity has been up this summer compared to most. Not sure what to think. Hope we get some good snow!


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

IF anyone is intersted the warmest year for the globe was 1998, after that super el nino, this year is well below 1998


----------

